# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX تحديثات :  HxcMagma V1.0.0.7 World's 1st Added New PID for Alcatal OT-7025(x)-7040(x)-7041(X)

## mohamed73

Whats new ?  *Alcatel OT-7025X New PID/SECRO added World First
Alcatel OT-7040A New PID/SECRO added World First
Alcatel OT-7040D New PID/SECRO added World First
Alcatel OT-7040E New PID/SECRO added World First
Alcatel OT-7041D New PID/SECRO added World First
Alcatel OT-7041X New PID/SECRO added World First  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

